# Back in the saddle



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

After knee replacement and therapy I couldn't take it any longer. I went any gathered my most trusted mount "Neutral"-his name fits him perfectly, safest, most dependable horse I've ever raised. He won't get you hurt or himself, just a dirty good SOB. All my horses have been turned out since the first of March and are fatter than I care to keep one, but it is what it is. I'll knock the shine off of them in July and August when we ship the grass cattle and I'm a little more confident in the titanium they inserted down below. I've had several things to do that I just couldn't get done in a Polaris or feedtruck so with a frown on the wife's face Neutral and I left the barn today after I put a new set of shoes on him and we went to work. Felt good to be horseback again and go catch a few footrots and gather a stupid rouge bull. I can tell I overdid it a little, but got the ice machine running on high this evening.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear you are back at it. Be careful with that over doing it stuff. Great pics !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Murph. That picture brings back memories of my only experience with some ranch hands in Colorado working a horse like that. Incredible talent and strength with my respect.

Not for me, that's for sure, but glad you're back in the saddle. Best of everything during your getting-reacquainted process!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

shore is lonely in the saddle since my horse died.

glad your recovery is going well


----------

